# Extroverts forced to be introverts?



## eyerin (Jun 5, 2010)

I dont know much about this subject, so I thought I could ask you guys here what you think
Some time ago a friend of mine pointed out that I might be an extrovert forced to be an introvert thanks to the enviroment I grew in (bullying, movings, family tramas).So that got me wondering, now when I'm over those hard times, will I start to get more extroverted in time or something? And all so tell me if you have had an experience like that?
Thank you!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

What do you mean by extroverted and introverted? Extroverts have their attention turned outward while introverts have their attention turned inward, or something. I know that some people define them as social and reserved.
I don't think that introversion and extroversion can switch, though.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

You won't start being energised by social interaction, if that's what you mean, no.

Introversion - Charged by their inner world.

Extroversion - Charged by the outer world.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

i experienced this during childhood. i was a quiet shy kid until the age of 11, and i've only gradually became more and more extroverted from 12-15 after things had settled down. i'm not actually going to divulge what happened, i did move around a LOT, but i will say- yes i would never have thought i was the person i really am about six years ago.

yes if you have suspicions that you were "forced" to be an introvert by circumstance, then you may well be right. if you are an extrovert, it will still be a gradual process of building up your confidence, etc. it's strange because i used to be an extreme introvert, and i can't believe i was such a person when i'm capable of being such an extreme extrovert.. it still confuses me.


----------



## TeeKwug (Jun 18, 2010)

You cannot turn from an introvert to an extrovert or vice versa. I think what you're referring to may be along the lines of shyness. It is certainly possible to be a shy extrovert. Keep in mind that shyness and introversion are not synonomous. Shyness I believe is more of a social phobia type thing. Extroversion and Introversion are dependent on what energizes you. Social stimulii? or lack of Social stimulii?


----------



## Tongue Tied (Jan 27, 2010)

I kind of relate to you. I thought I was an INFJ for over a year but I was not happy. Then I tried to embrace ENFJ over the past few months and have become happier. It was like I forced Ni dominance on myself to shelter myself from whatever pain I got exposed to by Fe.


----------



## vocalist (Jul 21, 2010)

I first became aware of MBTI in high school and for the longest time I thought I was more intraverted, but I just never could find the personality type description that really seemed to fit me best. As an adult, I was reintroduced to MBTI and discovered that I really was an E.

In grade school and middle school, I was very shy. But by the time I entered high school, I had managed to break out of my shell. I found that I loved performing on stage; I got a real rush from it. 

I really love being around people. Not necessarily in the spotlight, but just being in a room with a lot of people-- especially people I like-- gets me really excited.

Being a mother of two small children has made me painfully aware of my need for socialization and when I am stuck at home all day for days at a time I get really down and really tired. But then on a day like today, where I've been pretty much away from the house the whole day, running from one event to the other, at the end of the day I have so much energy still! That's how I know for sure I'm an Extravert.


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

to reiterate what has already been mentioned: extraversion and introversion is determined by how you energize. and you can not ever "switch" types or parts of types or types of parts.


----------



## Coco (Jun 17, 2010)

I feel like that too.

I am an only child, when I was a kid we made a long trip in Europe for 1 year, in school I was very shy and all and was almost always alone. My mom is an introvert so she values all these introvertness things, so I was kind of raised that way. For a long time I tought I was introvert, but then I discovered I was an extrovert who sucked at being extrovert.

When I told my mom ''MOM! I'm an extrovert!!!'' she was like ''No you're not''(in a less rude way xD)


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, Jung does say, under extreme conditions, the true type may be suppressed, but it results in neurosis, in adult years. It's assumed the stress would come from the home, because, to cause such an alteration, you would be unable to escape the stress. I highly doubt this is relevant to you.

Furthermore, extroversion and introversion, in type theory terms, are a bit complicated. According to theory, everyone has a dominant and auxiliary function, that flow in reverse ways. An introvert has a dominant introverted function and an extrovert a dominant extroverted function. That's all that determines extroversion and introversion, according to type theory. Though, it goes beyond that. In type theory, extroversion means objective and introversion subjective, things outside the "self" and things within the "self", respectively. Furthermore, all introverted functions, have a "detached mode", that detaches us from our environment. Since an introvert leads with their introverted function, they should spend more time detached from their environment, by nature. This can be "loosely" applied to social interaction, because, theoretically, when in a social situation, an introvert should desire a return to this natural state, quicker, than someone who leads with an extroverted function. However, I'm not sure Jung had social interaction, in mind, when he created the theory. 


For example, ENxP types are considered the most "introverted extroverts", because Ne is dealing with objective criteria, so you are technically engaged with the objective environment (extroversion), but this may be done more inside your head. Transversely, ISxP's should be the most "extroverted introverts", though this doesn't mean they're more social, only that, according to theory, they should be more engaged with their environment. The title mechanics, for ISTP's, comes from the notion, that they should be most at home applying logic. So, technically speaking, an ISTP out fine tuning his mountain bike, would be extroverting... As I said above, in terms of social interaction, it's simply probable, that an introvert will tire of it, first, not guaranteed. 

Then, there's also the fact, that being a Feeler type, places your primary concerns on ethics and the personal. In the commonly understood terms of extroversion and introversion, you are highly likely to "appear" more extroverted than any of your IxTx counterparts, because, when you're "extroverting", it's more likely to involve other people.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

TeeKwug said:


> You cannot turn from an introvert to an extrovert or vice versa. I think what you're referring to may be along the lines of shyness. It is certainly possible to be a shy extrovert. Keep in mind that shyness and introversion are not synonomous. Shyness I believe is more of a social phobia type thing. Extroversion and Introversion are dependent on what energizes you. Social stimulii? or lack of Social stimulii?


I don't know if the social manifestation of introversion/extroversion is totally separate from the internal realities. 

I mean, if you would ordinarily be engaged by people and things around you and you live in an area where the people and things are generally dreary and boring ( cough, cough . . Texas . . .cough cough) you could turn inward for something like stimulation. Possible?


----------



## Pinker (Aug 12, 2015)

Before I totally respond, I just want to know if anyone is still reading this before I do a lengthy reply. Not my fault it took me a few years to ask the same question originally posted and what lead me here...lol


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, you can change what functions you use over time. It's doubtful that throughout you're whole life you will use the same functions;therefore, it's possible that you changed from a Exxx to an Ixxx. Although, if you're talking about social vs shy that's not what extroversion vs introversion is. To be extroverted is to derive energy from the outside world while to be introverted is to derive energy from inward. Extroverts usually gain more energy from being around people (as they derive energy outward) while introverts might get tiresome after being with people for a long amount of time (because they get their energy from inward). Typically, extroverts are more expressive or social, but they don't have to be.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

eyerin said:


> I dont know much about this subject, so I thought I could ask you guys here what you think
> Some time ago a friend of mine pointed out that I might be an extrovert forced to be an introvert thanks to the enviroment I grew in (bullying, movings, family tramas).So that got me wondering, now when I'm over those hard times, will I start to get more extroverted in time or something? And all so tell me if you have had an experience like that?
> Thank you!


I've had this happen to me at a couple points in life. To the point where I've had people who are MBTI savvy mistake me as an introvert.

It's not so much you become an introvert as you take on assumed introvert tendencies in order to adapt to your circumstances.

When you find environments that allow for natural expression of the self, this "introversion" will likely disappear, albeit slowly.

It may take some time before you feel like you know what you prefer versus how you need to act to get by. Just a heads up you might feel some confusion on that.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

LOL. Just realized this is a zombie thread.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

You can be forced to be alone, you can be forced to be around others, but you can't force people to be an extrovert or an introvert.

It's something that is in your genes and also something develops in childhood that cannot just be force changed.


----------

